# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Zo, AI chatbot, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Website - zo.ai

facebook.com/zo

twitter.com/zochats

instagram.com/zochats

Zo on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Zo is Microsoft’s latest AI chatbot"

by Mehedi Hassan
December 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Microsoft's social bot Zo wants to play exploding kittens with you

Published on Sep 13, 2017

----------

